# Habitation upholstery



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Anyone got any tips on cleaning the seats. I notice ours are starting to get a bit grimy looking now. I was thinking of using a carpet cleaner that squirts cleaning fluid in. What do you think?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Test a hidden bit first, but for heavy marks/stains i find swarfega is effective. rub asmall amount onto stain, wipe with wrm water, but don't saturate and pat with a towel, allow to dry. this has removed red wine stains from our seats. Not sure what to use forthe whole lot though.
Sue


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Have a look HERE

I can't say I have ever used this, as I believe SWMBO, uses a product from under the sink (don't ask its a chemical factory under there)

Steve


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

I hired a carpet cleaning machine from my local dry cleaners and did a load of carpets in the house plus the carpets and upholstery in the MH
all came up lovely and clean and fresh 
- the machine came with an upholstery head. Just used the supplied shampoo " carpet King"
Waited for a nice dry sunny day to hire machine then put cleaned camper upholstery outside to dry!


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Same as Marion and Bob, I have a carpet cleaner and use it with the carpet cleaning shampoo to do my cushions etc...they come up like new


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We recently had to clean a spill of horribly sticky orange smoothie drink from a pale blue carpet. Stergene and water dld not bring it off at all so I phoned an Oriental carpet shop in the City. The advice was to use a carpet cleaner but to ensure that we got one with no bleaching agents. We thought this was a bit obvious and that no carpet cleaners would contain bleach, but on reading the ingredients of a leading brand what did we find but bleaching agents. So if you do use a carpet cleaner for your upholstery do check the ingredients carefully and steer clear of the bleach!
Lala


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

many thanks all


----------



## 127634 (Sep 4, 2009)

I use baby wipes - they get everything and anything off the upholstery.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I was just looking for ideas to best clean my carpets when I picked up this oldish thread.
Some great ideas here that I would not have thought of; Swarfega being one of them but I hate the smell.
In desperation I have just power washed my carpets, again, but would welcome any ideas that bring back the lustre of new carpets.
I have already tried using my Bissell carpet cleaner, which works well but does not get out the deep seated sand etc.
Alan


----------

